# Girl Raised In The South



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We had bad weather in the area tonight, so I decided that we would have a quick dinner in case we lost power. So.....we had breakfast for dinner. Now we live in the deep south so we sometimes eat "grits."







Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, I can imagine some of our northern friends are laughing now, but we don't care. We also eat cream of wheat, but we still like grits. Well, after we finished dinner Sassy got on her daddy's lap and was staring at his plate. So my husband gave her a little taste of grits............and she ate them







She is so funny. 

My little Girl Raised In The South = GRITS

What is the funniest food your baby has ever eaten?


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I love it !grits I have ate quite a bit to and still I crave them from time to time I find this amazing to hear this.
Char


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We were in New Orleans a couple years ago and I ordered grits for breakfast, the waitress was a little old woman who then showed me what I needed to put on them, she said brown sugar and butter. I have ordered grits at other restraunts, but they never taste as good as in New Orleans,







I also had Jumbalia in Hammond Lousiana,Yum. I am making myself hungry







Matilda will eat anything she is a little piggy.







How do you make your grits? Do you make Jumbalia? The food from the South is the best in the USA.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Pat,

I LOVE GRITS. I was raised in "Bama" but went to Vegas and CA later on in life for a while. MISSED THEM SO BAD! (not to mention the sweet tea!)

but now I'm back to the south, u know where *wink*, and eat it all the time!

I'm wondering if grits are good for our little ones? it's definitely not going to stain their hair =)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> We were in New Orleans a couple years ago and I ordered grits for breakfast, the waitress was a little old woman who then showed me what I needed to put on them, she said brown sugar and butter. I have ordered grits at other restraunts, but they never taste as good as in New Orleans,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I eat my grits with just butter. I have eaten them with sugar before but that makes them more like cereal or cream of wheat. I will have to try the brown sugar with them. As for the Jumbalia that is a different part of the south....that is Cajun......Louisiana. I live in Florida. Old southern food would include: fried chicken, mashed potatos, squash, peas, greens, lots of fresh garden veggies. Also lots of fried foods which we no longer do. It is a real treat to have something fried. And yes we drink "iced" sweet tea. But then again when it is 100F in the shade you drink just about everything with ice in it


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Grits.......Love them with butter. 

Hey thanks Pat for sending the storms my way. Power was out for an hour and still having alerts on TV.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Grits.......Love them with butter.
> 
> Hey thanks Pat for sending the storms my way. Power was out for an hour and still having alerts on TV.[/B]


Yep we are under a tornado warning until midnight. It has been bad everywhere.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Grits???? What are grits? Can someone educate this person from downunder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to look up the meaning of "porridge" but it is probably similar but maybe a different flavor. Grits are made from ground corn. We also eat ground oats = oatmeal and ground wheat = cream of wheat. What grain is your husband's porridge made from?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porridge in Australia is usually made with either rolled oats or semolina, I love semolina as when we were kids we were given that a lot for breakfast. I think we also had cream of wheat but I have never had that, but I think semolina is made from wheat from memory and the flour they make from it is also used in some pastas as well.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140160
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Semolina bread....I guess it is made from the flour you are speaking of?



> Pat, DH porridge is made from Oats.
> 
> I personally detest "porridge" made the English way but DH and Scrappy love it.
> 
> Now how do you make grits. Sounds like something Scrappy and my DH would like.[/B]


Grits come in 3 different ways







instant....just add water and heat (they are ok but not the true taste of grits.) The instants also come in a variety of flavors added, ie ham, cheese, etc. 

Quick grits.....cooks in 5 minutes. These are the ones I like. No muss no fuss







one cup of water salted to taste, bring to a boil, add 3 heaping Tbsp. quick grits, stir, cover and let sit. Five minutes and they are ready to eat. 

The regular grits I think they are about the same as quick grits but take longer to cook. I have never used these. I think it is like the difference between regular oats and quick oats. Kind of the same just quicker cooking time. 

Just plain grits are not too tasty but if you either add just butter or butter and sugar they are very tasty.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I love grits...never thought to give any to Ruby Jean--I will have to see if she likes them. I also love greens, blackeye peas, okra, squash, emmmmmmm......it all sounds so good!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You guys are making me hungry for some good southern cooking


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140216
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porridge in Australia is usually made with either rolled oats or semolina, I love semolina as when we were kids we were given that a lot for breakfast. I think we also had cream of wheat but I have never had that, but I think semolina is made from wheat from memory and the flour they make from it is also used in some pastas as well.








[/B][/QUOTE]
I love Semolina bread....I guess it is made from the flour you are speaking of?



> Pat, DH porridge is made from Oats.
> 
> I personally detest "porridge" made the English way but DH and Scrappy love it.
> 
> Now how do you make grits. Sounds like something Scrappy and my DH would like.[/B]


Grits come in 3 different ways







instant....just add water and heat (they are ok but not the true taste of grits.) The instants also come in a variety of flavors added, ie ham, cheese, etc. 

Quick grits.....cooks in 5 minutes. These are the ones I like. No muss no fuss







one cup of water salted to taste, bring to a boil, add 3 heaping Tbsp. quick grits, stir, cover and let sit. Five minutes and they are ready to eat. 

The regular grits I think they are about the same as quick grits but take longer to cook. I have never used these. I think it is like the difference between regular oats and quick oats. Kind of the same just quicker cooking time. 

Just plain grits are not too tasty but if you either add just butter or butter and sugar they are very tasty.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat, I have lived in the south for quite a while and have never had grits!!! I guess I am just more northern (or maybe west coast) girl at heart







.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Fried grits! That's the way my mother used up any leftovers. Put them in a loaf pan overnight, unmold and slice in the morning and fry them in a pan. MMmmmmm....M! A little butter and maple syrup from my uncle's Vermont sugar farm and......heaven!

And fried bread, too. Our friends (5 kids in the house) would flock to our house on snow days in N.C. because Mom would mix up a batch of homemade bread dough and deep fry hunks of it and serve it piping hot with butter and maple syrup.

Those were the days, though, when we burned off stuff like that and didn't eat fast food, commercially prepared food, etc. so we could have a treat like that and still be healthy.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

aww.. i miss my gramma's cooking.. she used to make black eyed peas and okra with cornbread.. mmmmmmm!! and when i would stay with her she'd make cream of wheat for breakfast. but omg, friend chicken, (not kentucky fried chicken!) is so yum yum yummy! oh goodness, and gramma's chili beans.. she used to make collard greens (the same as just greens?) with bacon n stuff. i miss my gramma n if i could have her now i could do without her cooking, just to have her..









i havent tried grits, that i know of.. a lot of people that talk about them act like they arent good, but i think ima try them sometime


----------

